# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Режим дня и питания (В.Тунеев)

## Raja Kumari dasi

Режим дня и питания 

- с 3 до 4 утра — человек способен осознать глубокие тайны, т. к. присутствует сила знания. Встающий в это время может быть глубоким оптимистом, потому что в это время Земля как раз пребывает в состоянии оптимизма.

- С 4 до 5 — Солнце поднимает оптимистичного человека, счастье окутывает Землю в это время.

- С 5 до 6 – Солнце поднимает человека, у которого есть какие-то серьезные дела. В это время присутствует ещё сила спокойствия и здоровья, но оптимизма уже меньше.

- С 6 до 7 – поднимается тот, который ещё хочет как-то идти в ногу со временем, у человека будет более-менее нормальный тонус, он сможет справиться со своими болезнями.

- С 7 до 8 – поднимается тот, кому на всё наплевать, кто сегодня хочет не жить, а отдыхать от жизни, потому что нет желания жить, нет цели в жизни. Человек будет иметь склонность к заболеваниям (гипертония, пониженное давление, вялость), потому что у него сила оптимизма нулевая. И так как смысла жизни особого нет, человек быстро стареет.

- С 8 до 9 – зарождаются уже глубокие болезни.

- С 9 до 10 – непреодолимые болезни.

- С 10 до 11 – неудачи в жизни, разочарования, депрессии.


Когда вы проснулись, валяться не надо, надо сразу вставать. Если человек лежит 5 минут после того, как проснулся, то он теряет 10% своего тонуса, если 10 — снижается примерно 20% тонуса. Достаточно просто поваляться полчаса, чтобы вся твоя жизненная энергия ушла на нет и весь день чувствовать разбитость, даже если проснулся вовремя.

После пробуждения нужно стряхнуть с себя сон – встать под приятный прохладный душ. Если болят суставы, но давление нормальное, душ может быть тепловатым. Если давление повышается, душ должен быть всегда холоднее. Чем выше давление, тем холоднее душ. Если одновременно боли в суставах и высокое давление — душ должен быть приятно прохладным. У всех людей с нормальным давлением без острых процессов душ должен быть приятно прохладным. Обливаться нужно с головой, женщинам можно только побрызгать на голову.

После душа сделать зарядку, разминку (на 5 минут вполне достаточно). Движения должны быть мягкими и плавными. Можно делать статические упражнения. Не надо делать зарядку в бешеном ритме.


- С 7 до 9 утра – завтрак – сладкое, бананы, орехи, фрукты, сухофрукты, творог, ряженку. Сыр можно с утра, но лучше в обед. Нельзя есть зернобобовые. Исключение — гречка — единственная крупа, которая не зерновая. Её можно есть даже с утра. Она самая легкая, хорошо переваривается.

- После 9 утра сладкое постепенно становится ядом, который разрушает печень и весь организм. Чем позже 9 человек ест сладкое, тем оно больше расслабляет его организм, и организм всё меньше хочет сопротивляться болезням. Также если есть днем сладкое, оно гасит огонь пищеварения. Днем можно кушать подслащенное, с легким сладковатым вкусом.

- C 9 до 11 надо заниматься какой-то умственной деятельностью. Самое лучшее время для того, чтобы что-то изучать. Это также время для решения проблем. Голова соображает хорошо, можно хорошо все понять, во всем разобраться. Надо заключать соглашения, делать всё что связано с головой. В это время человек очень хорошо понимает что происходит вокруг.

- С 11 до 12 — время обеда. Можно обедать в 13, но после 13 лучше уже не есть.

- В обед надо есть все, кроме мяса, рыбы, яиц, кофе, чая. Особенно полезно тушёные овощи, можно суп. Не надо есть сладкое в обед — это снижает огонь пищеварения. Можно немножко в конце, после еды. Никогда не смешивайте свежие овощи со свежими фруктами. Фрукты в обед есть надо только в тушеном виде. Фрукты тушатся, туда добавляются специи (сладкие и острые приправы) — это сильно способствует пищеварению.

В обед (или с 10 до 14) надо есть зерновую пищу (хлеб, злаки, каши, горох) — она дает силу уму. В это время Солнце высоко и зерновая пища переваривается с помощью солнечного огня. Тонкая сила ума насыщается, от этого улучшается память, способность размышлять, наступает эмоциональное спокойствие.

- Зерновая пища на ночь совсем не переваривается, поэтому возникают булыжники в почках и желчном пузыре. 80% образований камней в организме связано с тем, что человек ест зерновую пищу не вовремя. Лечить их можно с помощью биологической силы приправы, совместимой с перевариванием хлеба — кориандр, корень аира, корень борщевика, корень чистотела (в очень небольших количествах).

- Перед обедом надо выпить стакан воды. Потом можно запивать во время еды, но немного. В конце еды можно сделать пару глотков, не более. Особенно вредно пить воду в течение 40 минут после еды — от этого сильно нарушается огонь пищеварения, будут проблемы со здоровьем, т. к. в это время в желудке создается огненная среда, в которой должна перевариваться пища, а вода тушит огонь.

- Ужин — до 6-7 вечера. До 7 вечера можно есть овощи и орехи. После 7 вечера можно пить слегка подслащенное горячее молоко (с мёдом или сахаром) со специями (кардамон, фенхель, мускатный орех, куркума). Корицу нельзя потому, что она повышает тонус, делает человека чрезмерно бодрым. 

Вадим Тунеев

https://vk.com/id177736358?w=wall177736358_291%2Fall

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Некоторые рекомендации сомнительны, особенно в части питания. У меня, например, исчезли камни в почках, когда я по совету Говардхандхари прабху перестал по утрам есть творог и перешел на каши.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Некоторые рекомендации сомнительны, особенно в части питания. У меня, например, исчезли камни в почках, когда я по совету Говардхандхари прабху перестал по утрам есть творог и перешел на каши.


Думаю, что Махарадж описал тут именно подходящий  для него режим питания (хотя я сомневаюсь, что он и сейчас так питается, запись эта давняя).

 Например, для людей с гастритами, с тяжёлой физ.работой, для людей с нарушенной ватой утром важно кушать теплые каши. 
 Людям с повышенной Питтой, с высокой кислотностностью, творог и бананы не показаны.
Капхи от утренних сладостей, ряженки и сладких фруктов вообще заснут  :smilies: 

Аюрведисты тут, на форуме приводили шлоку из шастр, что зерновые должны присутствовать в каждом приеме пищи; а панир и кисломолочные не нужно есть ежедневно (сыр и кислый творог - это вообще продукты не полезные, как говорят аюрв.доктора)
В целом в Аюрведе много моментов, которые подбираются индивидуально для каждой личности: доктор лично наблюдает за пациентом и корректирует буквально каждый продукт.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> После 7 вечера можно пить слегка подслащенное горячее молоко (с мёдом или сахаром) со специями (кардамон, фенхель, мускатный орех, куркума)


С мускатным орехом не знаю, а вот с молотым фенхелем  очень вкусное молоко получается! Недавно открыли его для себя )
Утром тоже очень питательно пить горячее (в жару-теплое) молоко.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это общие рекомендации для начинающих (это им объясняется: "В обед надо есть все, кроме мяса, рыбы, яиц, кофе, чая"), им главное - научиться рано вставать и перейти на лакто-вегетарианство. Тонкости Аюрведы позже осваивают, при изучении своей конституции.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Хорошо, когда люди сразу принимают правильное питание, например, кушали хлеб и каши утром. Им было бы проще жить. 
Камни в почках могут образовываться как раз от избытка животного белка.

----------


## SergeyX

Еще все продукты должны быть свежие. Что в свою очередь должно гарантировать наличие жизненной силы - праны в них.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Хорошо, когда люди сразу принимают правильное питание, например, кушали хлеб и каши утром.


На первый завтрак рано утром уж точно не нужны каши и хлеб, а достаточно легкого перекуса: бурфи, яблоко или пара фиников, малина с куста или вишня с дерева  :smilies:  орешки, немного творога, йогурта или ряженки. Я уверена, что так очень многие преданные поступают, чем-то очень легким с утра перекусывают. Около 8-9 завтрак с легкими "зерновыми" (гречка, или геркулес многие с утра предпочитают, и поскольку он легко разваривается, он легкий), и в 11-12, когда солнце сильное, обед с любыми зерновыми. Я потому и разместила статью, что все правильно, если понимать принцип: от самой легких продуктов ранним утром к максимуму в обед, более легкий ужин и молоко вечером.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Про завтрак и рекомендацию исключить из завтрака зерновые - это взято от Торсунова. Вообще Госвами Махарадж такое говорил? Сразу было сомнительно:
https://sonvryky.livejournal.com/5041.html
Куски статьи отсюда или мне кажется?  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вадим Тунеев (Вайдьянатх Дас, Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами ) обучал Аюрведе еще когда Олега Геннадьевича Торсунова еще не было в ИСККОН. Я это точно знаю, потому что Олег Геннадьевич свои первые книги Шрилы Прабхупады у меня в Самаре купил около мед. института со столика. Я об этом и не догадывалась - мне это его помощник через несколько лет рассказал. 

Тогда  еще был не Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами, а Вайдьянатх Даса, или его представляли в миру Вадим Тунеев, и его лекции по Аюрведе уже тогда были. Потом появились первые серьезные английские распечатки по Аюрведе, потом Лила... д.д. из Москвы (не помню точно ее имя) ездила по стране и просвещала всех в вопросах здоровья согласно Аюрведе - открывала всем преданным, по большей части занятым санкиртаной, глаза на элементарные вещи и подсказывала практически по здоровью. Еще приезжал из Индии доктор Аюрведы Партап. А Олег Геннадьевич тогда в основном еще своими методиками с травами занимался, в основном в ятрах Тольятти и Самары. Так что вы путаете первоисточник.

И эту статью Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами матаджи на FB разместила (сделала перепост) , скорее всего потому что вспомнила 90-годы, ностальгия ) Лично я поэтому разместила. Нелля Ливасова - это супруга Ади Расы Даса (Адити Дукхаха Даса), руководитель кафе на Садху-санге.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Во Вриндаване в вайшнавской санге пожилых вайшнавов по утрам традиционный завтрак - китри, ежедневно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Про завтрак и рекомендацию исключить из завтрака зерновые - это взято от Торсунова. Вообще Госвами Махарадж такое говорил?


Вы понимаете, что такое первый завтрак или легкий перекус?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Во Вриндаване в вайшнавской санге пожилых вайшнавов по утрам традиционный завтрак - китри, ежедневно.


Очень многие преданные, причем любого возраста, слегка перекусывают (ложка меда, яблоко, бурфи и т.п. ) часа за 2-3 до основного завтрака - но вам почему-то очень трудно это признать. Питание - это не только когда полная тарелка, это любой прием пищи.

----------


## SergeyX

О режиме дня. Время на отдых и сон. Согласно Ведам с 21:00 до 00:00 ум человека отдыхает и набирает сил.

Какой деятельностью заниматься благоприятней в течении дня:
Проводить медитации и духовные практики с 03:00 до 06:00.Молитва до 05:00. Молитва, особенно каждый день, даёт внутреннюю огромную психическую энергию и чистит сознание. Молитва является самым чистым видом благостной и бескорыстной деятельности человека. Человек может молится так как приписывает его религия и вера. Если же человек не принадлежит к какой-нибудь религии, то он может произносить мантру «Я желаю всем Счастья».До 06:00 ум работает в три раза быстрее.С 06:00 до 07:00 лучше всего что-то запоминать.С 07:00 до 09:00 лучше всего проводить зарядку.С 08:00 до 09:00 лучше работает логика и память.С 09:00 до 10:00 работа с документами и статистикой.С 10:00 до 11:00 способности интеллекта снижаются, так что следует заканчивать процессы учёбы или умственного труда к 11:00.С 12:00 до 18:00 время активного физического и психического труда (бизнес, менеджмент, управление и т.п.).С 18:00 необходимо оставить все дела и готовиться ко сну, отдыху. Работа допоздна очень вредна, разрушает организм вызывая сильное психическое напряжение.Самым неблагоприятным временем во всех сутках для любой деятельности, от приёма пищи до разговора, являются сумерки. Это время захода Солнца. В Ведах указывается, что дети зачатые в это время будут отличаться бесовским нравом, а дела начатые на закате обречены на провал. Из истории известно, что даже сражения прекращались с наступлением сумерек.
religiya-i-vera

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Нелля Ливасова - Рукмини Прия д.д.

А в середине 90-х с лекциями по Аюрведе ездила Лила Манджари д.д., просвещала санкиртанщиков, как тела беречь, рассказывала основы. Сейчас хорошо, сразу все сбалансировано преподносится.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вы понимаете, что такое первый завтрак или легкий перекус?


Матаджи, я вас понимаю. Вы пишете про перекус.

А я писала про завтрак и про цитату из первого поста неизвестного автора, не имеющую отношения к Аюрведе:



> - С 7 до 9 утра – завтрак
> сладкое, бананы, орехи, фрукты, сухофрукты, творог, ряженку. 
>  Нельзя есть зернобобовые.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Аюрведа:

"Для регулярного употребления рекомендуются следующие продукты: необрушенный рис, пшеница, ячмень, плоды харитаки, амалаки, виноград (тёмный, сладкий), бобы мунг (мунг-дал, зелёный маш), топлёное масло, молоко, мёд, сахар, соль саиндхава, гранат, и другие продукты, поддерживающие здоровье и устраняющие болезнь.

Не рекомендуются к регулярному употреблению: простокваша, кефир, йогурт и подобные продукты, творог, сыр, продукты с выраженной щелочной или кислой реакцией, уксус, ферментированные продукты, урад-дал (чёрный маш), гиацинтовые бобы, мучные изделия, проростки, сухие овощи и др. (Аштанга-хридаям, Сутрастхана, 8.40-44)

*в каждом приёме пищи желательны высшие зерновые (по аюрведической классификации), такие как рис, пшеница, ячмень
https://ayurvedika.ru/blog/ahara-vidhi/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> *в каждом приёме пищи желательны высшие зерновые (по аюрведической классификации), такие как рис, пшеница, ячмень
> https://ayurvedika.ru/blog/ahara-vidhi/


Желательны  не значит обязательны, тем более высшие зерновые. 
Рано утром и вечером не обязательны, иначе и стакан воды с медом пришлось бы хлебом закусывать, и вечерний стакан молока.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Желательны  не значит обязательны, тем более высшие зерновые. 
> Рано утром и вечером не обязательны, иначе и стакан воды с медом пришлось бы хлебом закусывать, и вечерний стакан молока.


А почему бы нет? :smilies: 
 Шрила Прабхупада любил пить  молоко с какими-то лёгкими зерновыми. Ямуна готовила для него и для всех преданных теплое молоко с медом и дутым рисом. 
Это уже значительно позже кто-то решил что молоко не совместимо с зерновыми))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Стандартный рацион питания для преданных, который дал  Шрила Прабхупада:_

"Что случилось со стандартным рационом питания преданных, о котором давал прямые указания Шрила Прабхупада и который соблюдали во всех храмах каждый день? Этот рацион, помимо того что он в полной мере питательный, значительнее менее дорог по сравнению с придуманными рационами, которые теперь соблюдаются в большинстве храмов. 

ЗАВТРАК: 
Простая злаковая каша с орехами и изюмом
Молоко (горячее) (или йогурт в летнее время)
Турецкий горошек/нут (сырой, замоченный на ночь)
Корень имбиря (сырой)
Апельсины и (или) яблоки и (или) бананы
ОБЕД:
Рис
Чапати
Дал (приготовленный со свежемолотым имбирем и свежемолотыми специями)

Сабджи (приготовленные с гхи, свежемолотым корнем имбиря и свежемолотыми специями) 

ПЕРЕД СНОМ:
Молоко (горячее)
Бананы
Во всех храмах использовали бумажные тарелки и стаканы, а также пластиковые ложки. <...>
Ваш слуга,
Пратьятоша даса
Из статьи Пратьятоши прабху http://pratyatosa.com/?P=4 

«В целом, Шрила Прабхупада ел завтрак сразу после того, как давал утреннюю лекцию, а обедал примерно в 13.00. Вечером он выпивал горячее молоко перед тем, как отправиться спать. Иногда, если он был голоден, я готовил пури, овощи или воздушный рис. Когда у него был аппетит, он наслаждался едой настолько много, насколько мы наслаждались подачей ему пищи. Некоторые из моих радостных дней были проведены в перебежках из кухни в его комнату с горячими чапати, которые я подкладывал ему в тарелку во время обеда, пока они еще оставались вздувшимися от накопившегося внутри пара. Я бегал туда и обратно пять или шесть раз, всякий раз при входе в комнату принося поклоны, и всё это укладывалось в десять минут. Шрила Прабхупада сидел так, что его правое колено находилось в воздухе, и он грациозно перемешивал сабджи с помощью чапати». 


Шрутакирти дас, «Шрила Прабхупада увача», история 76
"Шрила Прабхупада очень строго следует распорядку дня. Здесь, во Вриндаване, этот распорядок выглядит так:
<...> 9.0-9.30 — Завтрак
<...> 13.45-14.30 — Обед
<...> 21.30 — Горячее молоко, массаж и отдых

<...> Шрила Прабхупада всегда пьет на ночь стакан горячего молока, иногда добавляя к нему качори, паратху или жареную чиру. Он очень подробно объяснил поварам правила приготовления каждого блюда. Молоко должно быть определенной температуры — очень горячее, чтобы легко усваивалось, но не настолько, что обжигало бы язык.
В один из прошлых вечеров Прабхупада показал мне, как довести кипящее молоко до приемлемой для питья температуры. Попросив принести вторую чашку, он перелил молоко из своего серебряного стакана в чашку с высоты примерно двадцати сантиметров, а потом обратно, чтобы молоко немного остыло. Когда молоко приобрело нужную температуру, он выпил его".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> _Стандартный рацион питания для преданных, который дал  Шрила Прабхупада:_
> 
> "Что случилось со стандартным рационом питания преданных, о котором давал прямые указания Шрила Прабхупада и который соблюдали *во всех храмах* каждый день?


В том числе поэтому люди и женятся, чтобы иметь возможность есть индивидуально, а не стандартно. Мы например, в ашраме утром мучились, если не могли рано с утра какую-нибудь мелочь съесть, но по молодости не осознавали вредности этого и просто заглушали голод до завтрака. Самые умные в ашрамах перекусывали чем-нибудь припасенным, а неопытные страдали до 9. 

Во время завтрака в 9 солнце уже очень высоко, но голод проявляется с восходом солнца в 4-5-6-7 (это 2-5 часов до храмового завтрака!). Так преданные желудки и портили. Заглушать голод дома только потому, что в храмах по расписанию стандартно завтракают в 9 - это глупость. Тем более, повторюсь, большинство сами перекусывают до завтрака.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вот я про то же, что аюрведа не даёт общих рационов питания, а подходит ко всем индивидуально.
В том храмовом питании, которое предложил Шрила Прабхупада, есть набор разнообразных продуктов, начиная с горячей каши и молока и заканчивая сырыми бобовыми, поэтому каждый выбирает, что ему кушать.
Фрукты преданные брали с собой и принимали их в любое время, когда чувствовали голод. В храмах при Шриле Прабхупаде не было недостатка в продуктах для перекусов.
После Шрилы Прабхупады в некоторых храмах начали давать ежедневно острое густое китри вместо сабджи, и много женщин испортили там желудки.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В том храмовом питании, которое предложил Шрила Прабхупада, есть набор разнообразных продуктов, начиная с горячей каши и молока и заканчивая сырыми бобовыми, поэтому каждый выбирает, что ему кушать.


Корень имбиря (сырой)
Апельсины и (или) яблоки и (или) бананы





> Фрукты преданные брали с собой и принимали их в любое время, когда чувствовали голод. В храмах при Шриле Прабхупаде не было недостатка в продуктах для перекусов.


Вот в статье и написано и про перекус в 7 утра, и про завтрак в 9.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Корень имбиря (сырой)
> Апельсины и (или) яблоки и (или) бананы


Да, разные фрукты и зерновые утром и вечером при желании, запретов нет на зерновые. Никаких тебе "солнечных" и "лунных" продуктов)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Да, разные фрукты и зерновые утром и вечером при желании, запретов нет на зерновые. Никаких тебе "солнечных" и "лунных" продуктов)


Практически никто зерно ранним утром не ест, можете что угодно с этим делать, но это так. Пьют воду с лимоном и медом, бурфик, яблочко,  кусочек банана, арбуз. Ни о каких солнечных и лунных продуктах Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами не пишет. С восходом солнца разгорается огонь пищеварения - это азы Аюрведы

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Практически никто зерно ранним утром не ест, можете что угодно с этим делать, но это так. Пьют воду с лимоном и медом, бурфик, яблочко, кусочек банана, арбуз.


Рабочий человек помрёт от таких завтраков) Обычный мужик, трудяга утром, в 7 часов дома завтракает и шагает яму копать или на завод. Или в метро едет 2 часа до своей конторы, разные варианты бывают...
 У вас нет таких знакомых?

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что тот кто тяжело трудится, может переваривать камни)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

После перекуса часов в 5-6 у людей бывает нормальный второй завтрак около 8-9, зачем вы отрицаете очевидное? В статье описан режим дня для встающих в восходом солнца - людей в гуне благости. Уж они-то чувствуют, что можно спокойно без зерна слегка перекусить утром до завтрака  ) 

И строители перекусят без проблем в 5-6, а потом полноценный завтрак устроят, не волнуйтесь вы так за них )) на стройке отдых вообще чуть ли не каждый час.  Кто угодно на работе приспособится, если будет в благости.

Все ваши придирки на пустом месте, истинно говорю ) вы не опытнее Госвами Махараджа.

----------


## Ruslan

> Фрукты в обед есть надо только в тушеном виде. (Вадим Тунеев)


Почему нельзя в сыром? Что будет?

----------


## Варган

А кто-нибудь знает про традиционный режим питания брахманов? Слышал в одной из лекций, что они питались 1 раз в день днём и на ночь могли ещё немного поесть. Хотелось бы узнать подробнее.

----------


## Ruslan

Я слышал что Аиндра прабху 1 раз в день ел, ночью. Так Аударья Дхама говорил  :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Режим дня можно и нужно регулировать не с помощью будильника, а с помощью режима питания. Режим дня естественно следует из режима питания. Но мы в обычной жизни регулируем будильником, а потом подгоняем питание под этот режим, что правильно сделать практически очень и очень сложно, поскольку момент пробуждения не случаен, а следует из режима жизни. Мы же хотим, чтобы вне зависимости от режима жизни, момент пробуждения и засыпания зависел от наших планов, а не от нашей фактической жизни.

Этот волюнтаризм неизбежно всегда приводит к накоплению вредных самскар, перееданию, вредным привычкам и болезням.
Неизбежно. Если нужно, могу подробнее объяснить, почему.

Действущие брахманы же регулируют режим дня не с помощью питания, а с помощью молитвы-медитации. Их режим дня следует из режима молитвы-медитации, а не из будильника. Поэтому они кушают во первых очень мало (5-10%) от нашего, а во вторых кушают без привязки к солнечным циклам, как мы, а с привязкой к режиму молитвы-медитации, или тогда, когда тело слабеет. И это для них совершенно безвредно в любое время дня и ночи.

Шрила Прабхупада, как действующий брахман, мог кушать иногда много, иногда мало, и это мало зависит от режима солнца, и для него это не влияет на здоровье. Он ночью вставал и работал. То же мы видим по режиму других ачарьев. Бхактивинод писал книги по ночам. Если мы будем копировать режим питания и жизни брахманов не будучи сами действующими брахманами, то просто рискуем загнуться раньше времени.

В целом можно сказать, что вообще нельзя сравнивать жизнь брахманов и обычных людей. Брахманы могут не есть и не спать или наоброот, очень много съесть или спать, и им ничего не будет, на них действуют совсем другие силы, нам до поры до времени непонятные.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Почему нельзя в сыром? Что будет?


Собиралась ответить, но поскольку вы аноним - не общаюсь. См. тему об анонимах на форуме :  

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=18712

Я попросту не помню вас из-за отсутствия в вашем профиле нормальных данных. Раньше я могла потратить время, посмотреть,  что и как такие пользователи писали здесь ранее и отвечать соответствующе. Больше я этого делать не буду. Я отказываю вам в общении, пока вы не поставите аватарку на фото. 

Если ничего не делать, то форум будет полон непонятно кого, безликие пользователи будут множиться, беря пример с таких же. Открытых пользователей это больше не устраивает. У нас есть с кем общаться и на кого тратить свое время.

----------


## Ruslan

Фотку я могу вам в личку послать  :smilies:

----------


## Сева

Это советы Торсунова а не Бхакти Вигьяны махараджа, и советы эти не авторитетные, противоречащие Аюрведе.

----------

